# Kuppenritt



## Manitou (14. Februar 2002)

Wer von euch Kennt den Kuppenritt ??? Ist jemand schon mal da mitgefahren???

Manitou


----------



## Kersbacher (14. Februar 2002)

Wo soll das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (14. Februar 2002)

Das ist irgendein  Marathon in der Nähe von Bad Kissingen!!! Mein Verwandschaft  (kommen aus der Gegend)sagte mir der soll recht gut sein!! möchte da eventuell nächstes Jahr mitfahren!!!

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (14. Februar 2002)

Meinte diese Jahr!!!!!!!

Manitou


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Februar 2002)

kann deine verwandschaft evtl. etwas deutlicher werden?


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Februar 2002)

spuckt folgednes aus:

http://www.tsv-brendlorenzen.de/

Der Termin für den nächsten Kuppenritt ist der 21.Juli 2002


irgendwo bei Bad Neustadt ....


----------



## Manitou (14. Februar 2002)

Danke Tom!!! Jetzt müsst man nur noch jemanden finden der da schon mal mitgefahren ist!!! 

Manitou


----------



## dude (18. Februar 2002)

Moin,

Der Rhöner Kuppenritt startet von Bad Neustadt aus in die Rhön.
letztes Jahr gab es 2 Mtb Strecken (ca.55 u. 90km) und mehrere Rennrad Strecken (von 40 für Familien bis 160km).
Ist eine nette Veranstaltung mit guter Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Ich glaube ich werde dieses Jahr wieder mitfahren...

Grüße
Dude


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2002)

..Ich bin vorletztes Jahr mitgefahren (MTB) und finde die Verpflegung SUPER, aber der technische Anspruch war mir irgendwie zu gering. Konditionsmäßig kommt man da aber auf seine Kosten.....

Insgesamt ist das Ganze aber schon deshalb interessant, da so 13000 Teilnehmer (MTB+RR) mitmachen. Die ganze Rhön hängt dann voller Biker )

Ohne Massenstart gehts in 97616 Bad Neustadt los.


----------



## Manitou (18. Februar 2002)

Danke!!! 

Eventuell sieht man sich ja da!!!!!


Manitou


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2002)

....wäre ne gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (3. August 2007)

;-)


----------



## reblaus_MSP (12. Juli 2017)

Ist da in den letzten Jahren jemand mitgefahren?
Haben die MTB-Strecken einen gewissen Trailanteil oder nur auf Schotterwegen?


----------

